# Paranormal Investigation



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all

I have just completed a Diploma course in Paranormal Investigation (still to get my certificate though so I can put letters after my name woohoo).

I have been interested in spooky goings on for a few years now and like to visit mediums, tarot readers etc to see what my future holds.  I decided to do the paranormal course as I became hooked on Most Haunted and thought to myself "Hey I could do that" so I did.  My hubby thinks I am a bit  but i enjoy it.

I also am fasinated by the way some people can tune into who your guardian angel is or your spirit guide.  it is very interesting.

I would love to hear from anyone who has a similar interest. If any of you out there are mediums then please get in touch as I am fasinated by the gift you have been given.

So please get in touch 

Gail xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hey Gail 

Good on you for passing your diploma.  I would love to do something like that but would be to scared at what might happen. I'm planning on going to see a medium in the next couple of weeks to see what she says and hoping to hear from my dad. 

I also love most haunted and also the live shows are fab

What did your course involve?

Take care 

Alison x


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi

thank goodness someone has answered me.  I thought I would be the one doomed to start a new thread and nobody would reply.lol

I found it online and it involved learning about the diferent states of spirit and all the different things that can be associated with the paranormal.  It was really enjoyable to watch.

Most haunted.  I love it.  Derek Acorah was the best and I saw him at the Edinburgh Playhouse last January.  He was really good.

I go to mediums all the time.  I do not want to put you of  but please do not feel too disappointed if you do not get message this time.  they say that if a person has recently passed over then they might not yet have the energy to break through to the channeller/medium.  I hope you do get a message though.  try not to give to much away as some mediums can read you and can tell you what you want to hear.

Let me know how you get on.

Love Gail xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hi there

Iv just noticed that you are Gail from the dog lover thread.   takes me a wee while to notice things like that  

I was told that it can take about 6 months to be able to hear from someone through a medium but knowing my dad he will be to busy fixing all the stuff in heaven and will forget to pop along and say hello.  

I went to a medium a few years ago and they told me that i was going to work with computers within the transport industry. She got that spot on as i work for British airways. 

I love watching Colin Fry and John Edwards they truly do have a fantastic skill

take care

Alison xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Gail firstly congrats on passing the diploma!

This sounds really interesting and im into strange things so would love to chat with you.

Kate xx


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi

Alison - Yes it is me from the doggy posts aswell. I get around a bit. lol  I like Colin Fry also he is very good.  Not seen the other guy.  How's it going with Alfie?

Kate - Hello.  Glad you joined in.  Love to chat to you aswell. Anytime.

I look forward to hearing from you. Email, leave a message or PM me anytime.

Love Gail x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey I love all this stuff.

Gail well done on passing your exam . I would be really interested in this subject.  I have been told many times that I have the gift from mediums I have  been invited to classes but I am doubtful and dont really have the time  .. Which College offers this course Gail ?? I have dabbled in tarot card reading and spookily when i was reading my brother the same card came up 3 times weird. He ran away from me     there are  about 75 in a deck! I think some people are just more aware   .  My moto always go with your gut feelings on things ... usually always correct in my experience. Life is too short! 


Anyone got any spooky stories then??

XX


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Well I spent some of last weekend with Tony Stockwell at his studio. Its the second time I have met him and he really is a great guy - and absolutely hilarious.

We did some psychometry where I told him about him about several people in photographs. And then again with just pictures of eyes.

The eyes were harder but I was pretty happy with the accuracy on the full photos.

Then I had to give some readings which I was also happy with - although I had to ask Tony to jump in at one point because I couldn't clear my mind of an energy that just wouldn't leave me alone 

I also did a trance meditation which seemed to last about 20 minutes, this is where you invite your spirit guide into your body and slowley your face changes adopting that of your guide. It feels pretty awsome - even to the point of your body tingling and going numb.

On my way out of the trance It felt like every blood cell in my body was shaking.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I've been sensitive to this for some time. No training up until the weekend


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all

The course that I have done I found whilst browsing on the internet on night.  It is a college based in London called Unifaculty.  They do hypontherapy courses, how to develop you psychic abilities etc.  They do normal courses as well.

I have angel cards, unicorn cards (both oracle cards sets) and I recently bought a set of tarot cards that are just faeries and pixies etc.  Those ae quite hard to get into, I just need to keep at it to achieve my goal.

I have had a couple of unexplained encounters but the best one I experienced was while I worked in a nursing home, the place used to be an old convent.  All the residents were in bed and I was sitting in the lounge at around 11.55pm (i remember the time as it was one of the most memorable things in my life) with another member of staff watching the late night news.  the sound was very low and the story was about sport.  Then all of a sudden the place was filled with a female singing.  So i got up to go and check who was out of bed but the ther member of staff said "no noone is out f bed if there was the floor sensors would have gone off, its just the ghost of the old nun saying goodnight".
Apparently other members of staff had seen her but i only heard her.  It was amazing!

I have tried doing the experiment that they do on Most Haunted where they sit in front of a mirror with just a candle and stare at themselves and see if they change shape but I get so far then I chicken out lol

I would like someone with paranormal knowledge of ghosts in photographs to look at some of my wedding photos as there are some really good orbs in them and one of them has a very strange smokey shape it in in the strangest place.

Anyway sure I have gone on long enough.

Hope everyone is fine and i hope to hear from you all soon

Love Gail xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Gail i will have a proper read of your posts when i get chance and tell u a couple of mine.

Kate xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hey Gail that is really interesting

i had a very strange experience 2 days after my dads funeral. We were in spian at his home and decided as it was our last day that we would go to my dads fav place to get breakfast. My dads wife parked the car and we all got out. I just happened to look down on the ground at a man cover and it was all dusty and dirty apart from the 3 letters at the end that were shinny and bright and just looked like new. the 3 letters spelt DAD! I was so happy it felt like my dad was checking in to say hi. Also when i went over to see him before he died i had my MP3 wich he borrowed and put all my music on his laptop. when ever we went in he was always listening to chasing cars and always singing away. It was a very emotional song for me cause dad had bone cancer and could no longer walk and spent his last month in a bed in a spannish hospice. After he passed away when ever i got into the car or turned on the radio walked in to a shop the song would start playing. I burned the song on to a cd with about 18 others and the whole cd played fine until it came to that song it would jump and skip and refuse to play. I let my DP hear it and he put it down to a faulty cd . we were driving home later that day and the song came on the radio and i said to myself, well dad if you can do it to a cd lets see if you can do it to the song on the radio. He did and it started jumping and sticking. It was amazing and it felt like my dad was in the back of the car.

I love paranormal and am always hoping that we do go on after the end.

I love this thread

Alison xx


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Alison

Nice to hear from you.

Your story is amazing!  That would be really freaky at first until you realise that it is a message coming through from someone.

Do you enjoy going to see spooky people (mediums etc)?  I was just wondering if they had given you a message to confirm your experiences.  That would be a true test for them to prove they were not fake mediums.

Anyways just a quick post tonight as going for a nice long soak in the bath.  I hope to hear from you soon, feel free to email, pm or whatever you fancy.

Take care of yourself

Love Gail xx


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Some very interesting stories... I think that for those of you interested in studying this area you could check out this place http://www.collegeofpsychicstudies.co.uk/index.html I've worked with one of the founding members and found it a very enriching experience that really helped me to grown as a person.
D x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi all

mind if I join you. I too find paranormal a fascinating topic.

Congrats  gail on your diploma. Nice story Alison. 

Tony I was told I had healing powers but need to learn how to tune into them.

I used to attend a spiritulist church and listen to the mediums talking there. I found it very worthwhile, I know some are not real but I had a few good mediums tell me stuff about my past that would never come up in everyday life which I had forgotten.

Here was one

My sister was pg and at 23 weeks and was having pains, the hopspitals in london would not take her in and told her she was going to have a mc and just let it happen. She walked out of one particular hosp and called an ambulance and she was drove round 6 hospitals in london. There was nowhere for her to go. In the end tooting hosp to her in and said if she stayed in bed they maybe be able to hold the labour off for a couple of weeks. She got transfered to another hosp. who went and made the decision at 25 wks to do a caesarean and said the baby would not survive as it had stopped growing at 23 wks.

I went to one of my medium events that night, my great grandma came thru, (I never told anyone at this church about my sister as I had not been going that long and did not know anyone).  My great grandmad said she was knitting tiny doll clothes so small that they would fit a sindy. She not to worry, the baby will be fine and so will be my sister.

The next day my sister took a turn for the worse and was hooked up to a ventilator and the caesarean went ahead as an emergency.

My sister went on to have a baby girl who  weighed 1LB when born  went down to 660grams and less than a bag of sugar. they gave her less than 5% to survive. she had nemonia brain hemaraegies and lung infections one after the other, Miracously she is a healthy 5 year old a little small but very intellegent and in the top class of her year. 

so you can see why I find this stuff amazing

It helped me when I was needing guidance

mitch
xx


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi

Mitch - that was a good story also.  It is fasinating the way they can get it so right!

Nothing starnage has happened since I last posted.  Although my friends mate has had spoky goings on in her house and apparently one night she was sitting watching the tv and a cat appeared in her living room from nowhere, walked toward the front door and then it disappeared.  There is also a cold spot on one of her stairs.  She has asked me over but have not had the chance to do so yet.  If I go over though I will let you all know if i experience anything.

Love Gail xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi all

As you can see from my ticker, I am a bit of a nut when it comes to these things 
I am what I call sensitive, so I get feelings about places/people and have been told that I am a natural healer from a the girl I go have have Reiki with, all my mates love a comforting Shelley Hug  I have had a go at tarot cards and are now trying meditation/contact guides etc with the help of CD's. I think my head gets too busy for me to try this out on a one day class 

My best mate and his Dad are pyschic, his Dad has dreams that come true and has a hotline to the police. He has coded dreams ie dogs mean terrorists and he has been tested all over the world.

If you want another Forum/live chat to discuss about about anything like this and also have readings, check out this other site I go onto.

www.inspiredofspirit.com

external web-link warning


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Awhe Mitch ... Miracles do happen     thank you for sharing that with us so glad all is now well.

Yodaxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh i love things like this. 
M house is haunted   I used to wake up in the night to see a figure standing at the bottom of my bed. I was scared at first but its happend that many times that im used to it now   I also have someone who walks across my landing and one night i was in bed and i heard someone come up/down the stairs. Thought it was my son coz he sleep walks so jumped out of bed ran down stairs and no-one there so went into the kids rooms and all fast off   That did freak me out  

I also went on a ghost walk around Derby ( going on another soon   ) and got some great pics of orbs all seem to be around my sister


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

OMG - do you still live there?!!!!


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi

Someone once told me that every house where someone has died is a haunted house.  Peoples energy or some part of that energy will always be around until the new owner cleanses the house to get rid of it.  How true this is is probably a topic for debate.

I think that if the ghost  must be happy with you living there as they seem quite content to do there normal things without disrupting you. (if you know what i mean).

I visited the friends house who has seen cats appear in her living room and cold spots etc.  It was fun.  There is def a distinct cold stop on her stairs and although i did not see anything I had the corner of the eye thing going on whilst sitting in her living room looking to where the cat appeared from.  

This sounds silly but i do think people and ghosts can live in the same place in total harmony.

Anyways will go for now, keep the spooky stories/experiences coming.

Love Gail xxx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi
My name is Karen, I have acquired a bit of a reputation on a couple of threads as a  . as i do not hide this fascinating thing and what is my beliefs, under a busall.  Please be careful ,theres a lot don't like what we believe and say its evil.    I have seen and heard of many miracles and so much good being done, believe me it cannot be evil.   
I am a  Spiritual Healer and would love to specialise in Baby loss & IF.  I,ve had a bit of a hump for a few years now so I have not really practiced for a while, hands on, but our invisible friends got me onto FF where actually i do a lot of booing, crying and  sending out many thoughts to others . I have also been a telephone contact for the Miscarriage Association for past 14 yrs, so i guess i never got that i never got let off completely.
I sat in a development  circle for many years, but never got far, i threw my hand in when my last baby was took away, along with the healing.  Be warned to become a Medium you will have many crosses too bear.    They say to be a good Medium, you have to have been in a situation for the compassion to help others.
I have had, 1 session of  very clear clareaudience, this was 14yrs ago, nothing since!!.  Since this i have received a good amount of rhymes and poems in a continuer's story about MC and IF.  I hope now that i am PG again (age 51, 1st attempt IVF) to finish it and get it printed., in the hope of helping many, who have this illness, an illness that kills the Spirit within.

I am not into Ghost, i would poop myself, I,m bad enough when the video mch starts recording on its own or have lights dipping,.  The only Spirit I have seen is one of my lost babies, she came when she was about 18mths old, my husband seen her as well ( not into this but very psychic).This was when we were putting up the Christmas tree in 1999. This little one was due on 16th Dec 98, I lost her in  the May of 98.  I believe she came to join in with the excitement with my other children of putting up the  Xmas tree.

If theres any thing i can help you with ?? etc, i will do my best to answer or find an answer for you ?.
It will be lovely to speak to like minded peeps, without  getting called a few names.,( that i give a dam)
XX
Karen


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh i have my dead relatives visit me in dreams. My great grandma used to visit me in my dreams and the next day something would happen be it good or bad but i always saw it as a sign that somthing was about to happen. I also had a dream about an old aunt and when i woke up i had an urgency to see her and she died that day   My dream ghost usually tell me that they have to leave me and i never dream of them again   

Dippy i still live here i love it. I ahve got used to being here now. My i wont let my dog in one of my bedrooms ( the one my ds sleeps in ) coz when she does go in she its looking up at the celin barking


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have finally sat and read through all the stories and this is so fasinating.

I dont know how far i beleive in things but i had a strange experience once where i was asleep and i saw my grandad who passed away in 1993 sat at the end of my bed. He came and tucked me in and i physically felt him do this. At first i thought i dreamt it and that it was my DH coming in from work off his nite shift and tucked me in but when i woke up fully and looked out the window my DH was not home from work.

My grandad use to do paintings and i have one on the bedroom wall - it keeps moving now and again (whether this is hubby moving it to wind me up) but i dont think it is. Then my dog keeps sitting in the bedroom staring into the corner and barking at nothing and they say dogs can see things.

Another one i had a dream that me and my DH would be kicking our neighbours front door in and finding him dead upstairs and about 6 months later this came true.

I have other stories as well.

Kate xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Well me and my Sis reacon we are sensitive to things. If we go with our gut feelings we tend to find the reason why.

For example, My Sis was about 8mths pg and doing the big family shop. The supermarket was halfway between home and my Nan's. Nan had been very ill for a LONG time with stomach cancer and basically said she wanted to die at home. My Sis suddenly decided to go to see Nan, with all her food (chilled and frozen). By the time she got there Nan had already passed.
In the mean time my Mum was at Nan's and we had taken Mum out to lunch for a break. Dropped Mum off and it takes about 15mins to get home. I was up in my room when getting in for about 5-10mins when the phone rang. Didn't hear the call, but by the time Dad came up and stood at the door I told him that Nan had died. 

This is just ONE of MANY stories. Bearing in mind this was over 20 years ago


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Again
Can i just say if you do have Ghost in your house, it would be very kind of you to call in a Medium or such, to send them on to the spirit world, where they belong.  They are lost soles who are sad or have not realised they have past on.
You can contact any Spiritualist church, who will put you in contact with a rescue Medium, most will only charge for their traveling cost.
Please don't get Ghost confussed with  your lost loved ones who will make  fleeting visits from time to time to check on you, or come to reassure in times of need, they may move things a little or dim the lights, or give of a fragrance familiar to them, but nothing to drastic.
If you ever have a dream that is vivid and is remembered clearly on waking, this is usually a physic dream,  Lost loved ones will come in dreams most of the time as its the only way they can make themselves known.

Xx
Karen


----------



## pollybundle (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello 

Hope everyone is well.

There are some really good stories on here now.  

Karen - Don't worry honey - I d not think you are crazy, and I think that the healing for yourself and others  is great.  I would not call it evil either.  Could I just say though that some spirits/ghosts do not want to go to the light as they are happier here.  So i wouldn't force them.

I believe that everyone has had a paranormal/psychic etc experience but it is only the lucky (others may call it something else) that actually know what it is.  


I so glad that others are coming on with their experiences as as I have said before it is so interesting.  

Just a quick post tonight but hope to hear from you all again soon.

Love Gail x


----------



## Strawberry_Angel (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey hey just wanted to say another paranormal investigator here  have been for over 6 years now and run my own team up here in the North East and i am also part of 2 other teams up here also


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi
Anyone know a brill Medium whos not in it for great financial gain. It will need to be a phone or Internet contact. 

XX
Karen


----------



## Strawberry_Angel (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya hun there is a fab site out there called Inspired of Spirit that do free readings all you need to do i join up for free they do all kinds of reading and they are a great spiritual community


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi
Thanks Straw/ ANGEL!!


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hiya

Both me and dh are totally into the paranormal (probably dh more that me as he wants to spend a night in a 'haunted place')

I have so many photographs of my ds at about 6/7 months old, on our bed and there are orbs everywhere.  He kept starting at some of my wedding flowers on the wall so dh sent me for the camera.  I have one where you can see him looking at the exact place there is an orb.

My dad sees all sorts of things.

Not long after we had my mums dog put to sleep I was sat there and this noise.  Me and mum just looked at each other and she asked me what I had heard.  I heard what sounded like mums dog yelping in pain just like she used to do.  Mum then said that she had heard it a few times before.

My dads mum died when I was about 5 and I don't really remember her that well.  Then just before xmas I had a dream about her.  She was really really clear.  The next day me and mum were going to the crem to put flowers at her plaque and something made me put my camera in my bag.  We got there and mum said that she meant to bring her camera as dad wanted a picture of the plaque as it was one of the ones that had been stolen and replaced.  She couldn't believe that I had brought mine.

I have plenty more stories  

Would love to share the pictures of the orbs to hear others opinions on them.

Michelle x


----------



## Strawberry_Angel (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya Shelly hun please feel free to share your pictures  I would be more then happy to have a look and give my opinion on them


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi S Angel 
I have a couple of great pix as well.  I would need to get someone with PC brains to send you one of them or send it to you in post. Story is,  I had a pram for sale on ebay as some one browsing sent message to sayi had a ghost baby in the pram,  on inspection for the life of me  I could not see it, but this person  sent me the pic circled and i spotted it, I was enlarging the pic on ebay, baby not visable this way. So a friend had to scan small pic and enlarge it, so the pic is very grainy, but theres a whole broad of kids in there. (had 5 MCs).SPOOOoooKy!.
XX
K
Karen


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Strawberry_Angel

Please ignore the state of the bedroom it was just before we decorated 

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/orbs/

Michelle x


----------



## PINK-LADY (Mar 4, 2008)

We have a presence in our house,someone micheivious who likes to move things about! Keys are its favourite they like to hide the keys!!

I brought a new washing line,one of the roatary ones,and it came with a little black pipe thing to put in the ground. I put it on top of my dh's metallica book,when i came to get it few days later i went straight to the book to get it,but it had gone.........there was only me in the house at this time the kids were all at school and dh was at work. So i wandered back into thekitchen thinking someone had put it in the drawer instead,but it wasnt there.........so i went back into the front room and looked on the books again.......there it was!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello ladies!!

Just thought I would gatecrash!!  have always been interested in the paranormal and a work friend has recommended staying in a hotel in York called the Golden Fleece apparently it's v spooky and was featured on most haunted!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Pink lady
I would say your visitor is quite harmless, just someone passed, wanting you to know there around. Aknowledge the presents and it will proberly leave you alone, if not tell it to leave in a sturn voice by telling it to go to the light, that its safe and no harm will come to it as loved ones are waiting to receive it.
Angel blessings
XX
Karen
Karen


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi 

I have applied for tickets for Most Haunted live again this year, tried last year no luck  

I dont even know where they will be this year so lets hope and    im lucky this time round!!
Have any of you been before?

Marie x x x x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

I am going to a spiritualist church tomorrow night.

Last time I went nearly 10 years ago I brought back an unwelcome guest.  It was not very pleasant and we ended up getting a vicar in who blessed each room and did a little ceremony.

Does anyone know of a way of protecting myself from this happening again?  I know they do protection spells to try and avoid this happening but they didn't work for me last time.

Marie - me and dh used to be really into most haunted until derek left.  Now though it seems as though everyone is taken over by a spirit and it just became a bit unbelievable for us.

Michelle x


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi all
just a quickie so i dont lose the thread, just came across it and find stuff like this really interesting. i love going for my tarot cards read(depends who you go to though). thought id mention a great book to you all if your into this kind of thing, its by dorris stokes shes written a few there all really good and explain the afterlife. catch up later( just doing tea)
                                                                    christina x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Michelle ~ Do they normally get you to do the white light from you tummy/chest and make it bigger til you are in the bubble of white light  Thats the one I can visualise the best


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Shellebell

I have no idea what they do now.

I'm just really worried about what happened last time as it was such a horrible experience.

Can you talk me through what you do please.

Any help I can get would be great.

I know I probably shouldn't go but I have had this compulsion since early last week.  My nan has really been on my mind.

Michelle x


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

babycrazy- whos the medium you was on about before, do they do readings if so how much? and how do i make contact 
                        thanks christina x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

It's basically what I said hun. Few deep breaths to centre yourself with feet firmly on the floor  (like meditation) You then imagine a ball of white light in your tummy about the size of a tennis ball, slowly grow the ball larger and larger until you are sitting in the ball/bubble of brilliant white light. Take a while in the bubble to meditate and 'feel safe' 
If I am in a circle of friends we then pass the white light round the circle to the person next to you. 
While meditating you can also ask help and thank angels/gods/goddesses or whoever to help you.

Shelley Xxx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Shelly Anne and all.
Sorry for this preaching post.
I have been going to church now for 17yrs and never picked up anything bad. These things can happen if any person in the church/ meeting,  has practiced or dabbled in the dark side.  Another reason could be ( please don't take offence on this) you have been told a story by one of our BB friends, like it was drummed into me when young, by a friends mother, a JW, that it was devils stuff, this has can lead one to believe some thing has attached its self, when infact  out of fear a living person can make these things happen, being mistaken as P activity,  some teenagers going through puberty can do this very well. 
Basically The Medium should open in prayer and ask for protection for herself and each head present, sometimes the lords prayer is said additionally in a  Christian Spiritualist or Greater world Church, not in a National!!.  For extra protection you could say our own prayer before going in asking your angels from the higher spere's for there protection from any think harmfull or even the lords prayer, (we say, leave us not when in temptation, not the norm, lead us not into temptation). At the end of the service or clairvoyant evening a closing prayer would be said.  The bubble is mainly used for circle work, but a simple one, one can use quickly before leaving the meeting, is  imagine your self in a cloak of blue or purple from head to foot, imagine yourself zipping it up almost closed, leaving a tiny bit open on your forehead, this being for you still to receive warnings of danger etc.
I would advise never to touch the wee yah board, if you must then test the Spirit ask it 3 times if it comes on the light of Christ, they have to tell the truth( I,m told/read) and never do any thing like drink AC or do drugs and try not to use foul language (like on Most Haunted). Please when  ever doing any kind of cards,runes etc always start with a prayer of protection and close yourself up in prayer as well (me   ). The more Spiritual light you as a person projects, the more important these exercises are.
I am not an expert, but I hope i have kind of explained things without causing any upset or offence.
Peace, love & light
XX
Karen


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Thankyou Shelle and Karen you're advice was a huge help.

Well I've just got back and I was the first the clairvoyant focused on.

He gave me such a good reading but I was shocked at who he said he had with him.  I was really expecting/hoping it would be my nan, but he said that he had a grandfatherly figure with him.

He knew all about a situation I have had recently and said that this man was always with me and often stroked my brow when I was feeling particularly bad and he was constantly giving me hugs (figuratively speaking).

He also said that my little boy had seen him which he has twice and that he loves to hear the music/singing he does.

I don't know if I was looking particularly desperate lol and that is why he came to me.

I just knew that I had to go and am so glad that I did.  I nearly disgraced myself by crying but just managed to hold it in    

I can't tell you how pleased I am and also feel a bit calmer and relaxed knowing that I have him here with me.

I'm trying to talk dh into coming with me next time  

Michelle x


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Shell
Sorry your Nan did not get to speak to you on this occasion. I am afraid the Medium cannot chose his Spirit contacts, the Spirit of your loved ones contact him and it was probably all set up for you some days or weeks before you decided to go. Usually the messages are given to those most in need at that service, not the most desperate.
May be your Granddad was more dominant in life, so got to come through in front of your Nan. Other reasons, If Nan has not been over in Spirit World long she may not have the energy yet to get through the veil, strong believers in afterlife before passing seem to be able to come through  the veil in a shorter time, sometimes days after their passing, sudden deaths have to go into a kind of Hospital over there, until they recover from the shock. ( well so I,m told by many Mediums).
If you feel the need to cry, do so as shedding tears is a form of healing, people who hold in there emotions get ill. Laughter is also a great healer and you will get plenty in a Spiritualist church, (its allowed, right out load) , the best laughs  are when some unfavored soul while on the earth, comes through to his relative and the poor Spirit gets an earfull  
PL&L
XX
Karen


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Awww babe   The last time I was read was an evening with Tony Stockwell and it was my Grandad that came thro. I was with my sis and we were expecting it to be my aunt's or my uncle, but it made sence afterwards as he was the head of the family and basically was saying he was looking after them and us, also I am his youngest grandchild. 
There were a few readings that night that were tearful etc, but mine has crying and laughing   esp taking the pee out of my sis liking bay city rollers  

I think the person you need to hear from will come thro 1st, as they must believe that they are the best person the help you at the time   even tho it may not be who you would think or want to come thro


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls, just found this thread and wanted to tell you about my weird story. It might end up quite a long story, so sorry if I start to ramble    

It happened about 3/4 years ago when DS was about 5/6. We lived in a military house (the house is only about 50 years old) One evening in the middle of winter DS was talking to someone through the letter box (I was clearing out the cupboard in the hallway), I asked him who he was talking to as it was about 6/7pm and it was really dark outside as it was winter and all his friends in the street would have been home by then (we lived in a Colldersac - sorry about sp). He said that he was talking to a friend. I opened the front door to tell who ever it was that they should go home, but there was no one there   I asked DS who he was talking to and he said "Frank." This confused me as he doesn't know anyone called Frank. After a while, DS went upstairs for a few mins when the letter box flapped (it wasn't the wind as there was no wind at that time and our letter box was stiff that you had to pull on it to post anything) and then DS came down and said that he was playing with Frank. At that point (I was still in the hallway) I looked into my living room and saw a black orb (quite a large one) go across the wall on the living room. I know that it wasn't a shadow as I had up-lighters not ordinary light shades and the orb was 3/4 of the way up the wall. This really scared me and I told DS to tell Frank to go home. When DS told Frank to leave, the letter box went again. I phoned my mum and told her what had happened (she has the gift too) when I was on the phone, the letter box went again. I called DS down and he was holding an old telephone that I had given him to play with and keep in his playroom. I asked him what he was doing and he said that he had phoned Frank and told him to come back to play. My mum heard this and she told me to tell DS to tell Frank to leave as he wasn't welcome in my house. When DS told him this, he went and never came back. When I asked DS about Frank, he told me he was a tall man, dressed in grey and was 69 years old!!!!!!

Tina xxx


----------



## marie10 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies....

Tina your story has made me go cold  

Something strange happened to me bout 5 years ago.
My DH was away on a course and I had just put the phone down it was about 9.30 pm and I was just getting ready for bed.
I had locked the back door and the front door all the windows were closed and I always lock the catflap because the cat stayed in at night and the dog was upstairs fast asleep on my bed  
Anyway I went up to bed I had looked out the back bedroom window because I heard a noise like a door closing but there was nothing there.
I turned round to walk out the bedroom door slammed shut in my face, I was absolutely terrified. After about 5 Min's I thought I would open the door thinking it would be stuck closed.
It wasn't I very bravely walked out the room expecting to see someone burgarling the house but there was nothing the dog was still fast asleep which was very odd because he growls and barks at the slightest noise.
  So i phoned my brother in law to come down to my house to check the garden and the rest of the house which he did with his baseball bat   but again nothing.
He left then I felt a bit better knowing it had all been checked.
I went back upstairs went into the bathroom to brush my teeth and whilst I put the toothpaste on the brush the cold tap came on as though someone was being either naughty or just plain annoying.

So it carried on for a while.. then about two weeks later I was at work and this lady came up to me and said JIM is always with you when I come in here   or so I thought.
I mentioned this lady to my mum and what she had said to me, my mum just looked at me and said yes I know who she means it's James my brother he died when he was 3 hit by a laundry van and killed...

I just wonder if it was him there that night ?

Marie x x x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Karen and Shelle Thankyou!!

I'm totally not disappointed that my grandad came through I just wasn't expecting him.  I think I was about 8/9 when he died and don't really remember him that well.  I thought if he came through it would be for my mum not me.

I am still a bit tearful about the whole thing.

I can't get over how focused the medium was.  With everyone else he seemed to take a while to get to the right person where as with me he was straight there no hesitation at all.

I said to dh earlier how calming it was knowing that someone was there watching over me and caring enough to come back.    

There is one thing bothering me though.  I have 2 grandads in the spirit world and the thought that its the one that I hate with a vengance coming back scares me.  Would he come to me knowing that I hate him?  I really hope not!!

Tina my little boy has seen who we think to be my grandad twice now.  Not sure how I would feel if it was someone we didn't know.

Thankyou again girls!!

Michelle x


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Shel
You should have said to medium which one and he could of got a few clues for you. i expect it was the Grandad you loved, but your other Grandad may come through to you  at some time, how will you know its him, he will start by wanting forgivness and will proberly apoligise for any harm he has caused Please  do not be afraid of him, have the satisfaction of knowing that he will have been shown the error of his ways and made to feel and see the damage he caused to person/s he has hurt while on  the earth.  
In the Spiritulist Religion, we beleive you cannot   to  Jesus / God  and get forgiveness, we are resposable for our own wrong doings and need to put any harm we have done right with many good deeds.
PL&L
x
Karen


----------

